# MK Korea MKX 10 Riser



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello

I'm new to Olympic style shooting. I have several traditional and compound bows and want to jump into a different category of archery. 

I decided on Uukha limbs and seriously considering the MKX 10 riser. This riser is new to the market so not a whole lot of reviews that I could find on US and European forums. Hoyt's Formula risers was of interest but you're limited on limb selection. I know more limbs will come on market but looking to buy a system now not a year later. 

Has anyone on this forum had any experience with MK's new riser? I read several reviews on the Uukha limbs which have been very positive. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry for the double post. Can't delete or lock the duplicate post.


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure about the riser but I had the 1440 limbs and loved them unfortunately they cracked after 1 year and I am having a hard time getting them replaced


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

BBG

Real sorry to hear about MK's customer service. Are you dealing directly with MK or thru a dealer. At these prices I would expect great CS.


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I am only dealing with my dealer but I still have hope


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i dealt directly with MK Korea in Korea. The customer service i received was exceptional. And i had a set of MK Vera's replaced. Mine however were still in warranty, but hte replacement set was fedex'ed to me from Korea in 4 days and the returned limbs were sent back on their fedex number. 


Chris


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

What is it about the riser that makes it worth nearly double the competition?


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

edgerat said:


> What is it about the riser that makes it worth nearly double the competition?


They are pricey and trying to understand their technology behind the riser and grade of aluminum they're using.


----------



## Klaass (Nov 5, 2012)

I own an MK Korea MKX10 riser now for a little over 2 months. So here is my experience for what it's worth..

First of all the color, I don't know if you've seen it in real life or just from the catalogue but the color in real life is quite different then the one being displayed on a screen. It was a bit getting used to. I ordered the red one, on the catalogue it's quite light red-ish. In reality it's cherry-red. The brush finish is very nice tough. And the MK Korea in gold on the front side is also cool (if you like such things).

I ordered it with MK Vera limbs 32#. In total a 70" bow. To complete the picture, it also has a Shibuya rest and an Shibuya Ultima RC sight. Finally I use a W&W HMC+ stabilizer. 

First up: it's quite heavy, 1250 grams. The grip is really nice (very personal ofcourse but I liked it alot from the start). The Vera limbs are marked 32# but I used W&W Inno Power limbs and are they different. Much heavier to pull. I checked if it maybe was 34# or something but no, it really says 32#. I would mind this when you're in the market for new limbs. If you can pull the weight, the limbs are awesome!

My only complaint is the noise the bow makes. I shot W&W Inno, Formula RX, HPX, Inno AL1 and none of them made such noise. It turns out to be 2 things (imho). First my drawlength is 31" and here is a problem. If we tried 29.5" at the store the bow was 'ok'. Long draw weights equals noise. Next: For all the pervious risers I owned, none of them was such a 'diva' as the MK. If you don't treat her right, she kicks you!

It results in: shameful red spots on the inside of my arm and noise! I think they can hear me making a bad shot at the other side of the street. However: if you treat her well, oh boy, I *love* it, then it's absolutly brilliant, fantastic riser.

In the end I put Limb Savers on my limbs. I had to move my sight down about 2 clicks @ 18m. As I live in a country that invented 'rain' & 'wind' I didnt have a chance to shoot outside at some distance with the limb savers.

My coach went about a week ago to a demo of JVD here in The Netherlands. There they demo'd the MK with Mach3 limbs. He said it also made noise but not as much as the Vera limbs I have. I don't know if that is because the guy shooting had less drawlength or the Mach3 indeed are different.

When I wanted to buy my MK I searched the internet and found nothing, so I feel you and I hope I help you at least a bit. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Klaass said:


> I own an MK Korea MKX10 riser now for a little over 2 months. So here is my experience for what it's worth..
> 
> First of all the color, ........


Klaass, Thank you so much for your review. It is really hard to get information about this riser, I am interested in purchasing one, one day, but the cost is too high to just test it and realize it doesn't fit. I wish there was more information, if anyone has any comments, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

There was a liitle info on the Archery Interchange UK site. I suppose the main reason for your interest is its use in the Olympics (world record on ranking round) by Im Dong Hyun.

"There's not a lot out there on the MK riser other than the fact that IM Dong-Hyun uses it currently and shoots quite well with it..... 
According to a Japanese shop blog it shares the same geometry as an old but exceptional Samick riser, that I can't remember the name of, ultra maybe? 
MK was started by ex Samick engineers so there's probably something in that. " 
http://www.archeryinterchange.com/f11/mkx-10-handle-mk-korea-154885/


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Klaass said:


> I own an MK Korea MKX10 riser now for a little over 2 months. So here is my experience for what it's worth..
> 
> First of all the color, I don't know if you've seen it in real life or just from the catalogue but the color in real life is quite different then the one being displayed on a screen. It was a bit getting used to. I ordered the red one, on the catalogue it's quite light red-ish. In reality it's cherry-red. The brush finish is very nice tough. And the MK Korea in gold on the front side is also cool (if you like such things).
> 
> ...


Thank you Klaass for your review, very much appreciated. I'll be using short limbs with a 25" riser no matter which riser I go with for a 66" bow. I have a 28" DL........

The main advantage I see with this riser is the grade of aluminum alloy being used, which is aluminum 7075. A much stronger metal then what the industry uses. I believe MK and the G5 group are the only two archery manufacturers that use this high grade of aluminum. Still researching........Thx.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

gkonduris.....Win&Win, and Samick have been using 7000 series aluminum in some,(though not all) of their risers for quite some time...When looking at different grades and alloys of aluminum used in riser construction, I'm not sure if the 7000 series VS. 6000 series aluminum has any advantages or not, when strength, flex, vibration or durability is compared....Many many great risers on the market both past and present that are made from both 6000 and 7000 series aluminum alloys....Just throwing that out there....Take care..........Jim


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Harperman said:


> gkonduris.....Win&Win, and Samick have been using 7000 series aluminum in some,(though not all) of their risers for quite some time...When looking at different grades and alloys of aluminum used in riser construction, I'm not sure if the 7000 series VS. 6000 series aluminum has any advantages or not, when strength, flex, vibration or durability is compared....Many many great risers on the market both past and present that are made from both 6000 and 7000 series aluminum alloys....Just throwing that out there....Take care..........Jim


Thanks Jim

It's my understanding from a good friend in the compound archery business that the 7000 series tends to preform better. I trust his comments so that has me stuck on that alloy. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi barebowguy,
I was really shocked to hear of a pair of MK Korea Limbs having a structural failure. If possible would you post a few pictures of the cracked limb. i have a pair of Mk Korea Prime limbs and have excellent performance and really enjoy shooting them. If i may humbly suggest that you contact Mk Korea directly at [email protected] 
Send a picture and a short description of you situation and i am confident they will take care of replacing your limbs at little or no cost. They actually have incredible customer service, and i think your dealer may not be knocking on the right door. 
good luck
Jim
:aero:

ps i have to give credit to Christopher out of Las Vegas for the email address . Thanks


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi gkonduris,
I mean this in a highly respectful way! 

It would be a complete " ULTRA WASTE " of your money to purchase a $1000 Olympic riser. Even if you purchase a recurve handle made out of pure US Air Force goverment certified, NASA approved (9000/X15 series aircraft Titanium), it will not make you shoot better. Trust me i already tried and so have many others here  in recurve archery you can not purchase good scores or good shooting form. That being said i suggest you look at a high quality riser and" limbs" that gives you excellent feed back, is forgiving to shoot,fits your hand well and still gives you outstanding performance. Once you begin shooting a target recurve, you will find out VERY, very quickly:mg:, that the equipment is a minor part of shooting well! Hi quality Carbon Express Nano's or Easton Carbon Ones Arrows, a well tuned setup" meaning a bare shaft hitting the target at 70 meters" , and several hundred shots a week at a blank bale will pay you far greater dividends! I would highly suggest you find a current recurve Fita coach in your area to assist you in your purchase, and take him or her out to dinner after because they will save you a ton of money and probably make you a better shooter.  So with all that being said, i would suggest looking at the Winex Riser http://www.win-archery.com/winexriser and the $395.00 and the Kaya K-3 limbs, 32 lbs/68 inch mediums for $200, and a Shibuya Dual Click Recurve site $175, W&W HMC Plus Stabilizer 28" $95, Shibuya Dx Pressure Button $30,Easton Carbon1 Ready Made Arrows/points $120, all this for about $1000. All prices and equipment pulled from Alternative Archery .com 
This is all upper high end equipment, that should serve you well and has excellent reviews, and give you room to grow in the future!
Hope that helps!

Good luck
Jim
:aero:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Jim

No offense take and very much appreciate your input. I will look into your suggestions, thank you.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Harperman said:


> gkonduris.....Win&Win, and Samick have been using 7000 series aluminum in some,(though not all) of their risers for quite some time...When looking at different grades and alloys of aluminum used in riser construction, I'm not sure if the 7000 series VS. 6000 series aluminum has any advantages or not, when strength, flex, vibration or durability is compared....Many many great risers on the market both past and present that are made from both 6000 and 7000 series aluminum alloys....Just throwing that out there....Take care..........Jim


Harperman, I believe what you are saying is true as well. I have been involved in the automotive aftermarket for 20 years and have done research in common 6series and 7 series aluminum. From what I have learned over the years is that T6 and T7 aluminum have very similar properties when cold, but I heard that T7 is much better in extreme heat. So a lot of brake calipers and parts associated with brakes are made in the 7000 series aluminum vs 6000 for interior and even under hood areas. I am not sure how it reacts to vibration absorption and frequency response to an arrow release. For sure a forged material is much better and stronger and can be machined lighter and be equally strong. Honestly no one is revealing their exact material source and how it is being processed, so at this point, it's all speculation.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Klaass

How is the paint and finish on the riser? The thing that surprises me about the high quality Korean risers like Samick and W&W is their crappy paint durability. For the amount you pay, it seems they use the same paint as their $100 risers. Yes it doesn't affect the shot, but if you pay that much, I wouldn't want my riser to look busted up.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Been doing some internet research, I continue to come across similar opinions that 7000 series aluminum takes longer to mill because its harder, and it takes longer to finish also because its harder. So there is over head that you simply don't have with 6000 thus more expensive. So is a harder riser prone to torque less thus being more forgiving on Olympic risers? I understand in the compound industry it's preferred because of the extreme torque the cams place on risers and limbs. 

Carbon risers boast to be stiffer but I find the bows to be very light and need to add weight anyways. The advantages using carbon is a stiffer riser so less torque and more forgiving. Wouldn't you apply the same theory to a 7000 series aluminum riser?


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

One other observation I read is that, the 7075 aluminum alloy used by MK is used in the aerospace industry. Is this overkill for the archery industry?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

7075 is stiffer and feels distinctly different, also rings a bit more after shot. It is what samick's been using pretty much always with their top end risers. Others mainly use 6061. It is also reason why many like samick risers so much.

If you like older samick risers, you will like mk korea riser too, as the same people who used to design samicks now do the mk korea stuff.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Zal, appreciate your input.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Italian riser makers are mainly using 6082, that is a European variation of 6061 , for their risers. But there was an exception made by DA Archery, that was in 7075 as maker made some parts thinner than in other solutions. It is no more available.
At the early days of the Best Zenit riser (that also is in 6082 alloy) , one prorotype was made in 7075 alloy too and tested by Michele. He found he could not use it because of too many vibrations coming back to the bow arm, being the riser probably too stiff.
When managing By Bernardini design and production, I have evalutated several times to go to 7075, but cost was going to increase for several reasons, not material only, with no practical advantage as risers were not flexing as made in 6082.
But, I have pre-designed some risers that had to be made in 7075 to reach the proper strenght.

Worst thing in risers is not bending, but twisting of the upper limb pocket. If you see a riser with very slim connection from top limb pocket to window, better check if it is made by a stiffer alloy or not to use it over 45# level...

Forging may solve the twisting problem on small sections, but forging twists the AL fibers, and some time is not stable in time., while tooling is expensive

7075 because of stronger twisting forces is probably the right choice for compound risers and cams, with no other practical solutions.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

7075 has better strength than 6061, but I seem to recall that all commercial alloys of aluminum have the same Young's (elastic) modulus: 69 GPa, or 10 Mpsi. Thus making a riser out of 7075 instead of 6061 will not change the riser's stiffness (for the same geometry). Since 7075 is stronger (better yield strength and better ultimate strength), you can use less of it, and thus make a lighter riser. But using less material would likely also make the riser less stiff. Forging does improve the strength of the material, but does not change its Young's modulus.


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

Will Scandium alloy make a stiffer and less vibration riser than series 6 or 7 alloy? Samick Master Max riser advertises using Scandium alloy, will this make a better riser at least on paper and in the lab?


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Vittorio and DK............Your comments and knowledge is greatly appreciated and is very helpful here. Again, I live in an area that has limited offerings of Olympic style risers and what we do have are Hoyts. I did shoot Hoyt's GMX riser the other day and liked it but would like to shoot as many risers in this price category before I make a purchase. Info and contribution on this thread has been excellent.

GBULL.............Very interesting alloy. Thanks for sharing the info.

GK


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

GBULL said:


> Will Scandium alloy make a stiffer and less vibration riser than series 6 or 7 alloy? Samick Master Max riser advertises using Scandium alloy, will this make a better riser at least on paper and in the lab?


Scandium is a rare earth, which means it's a bit hard to find. I know that trace amounts of it is used to alloy with aluminum to improve its strength, usually for aerospace applications. Aluminum alloyed with scandium is not a common material in this country, and I've not had any direct experience with it. If I were to guess at its properties, I would guess that the strength might be improved, but (because the material is still mostly aluminum) the elasticity would be the same as other aluminum alloys.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if this is a painted or anodized riser, I think it is anodized because Im Dong Hyun is shooting a gold one and that is the impression I got?


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

It's an anodized riser..............


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

gkonduris said:


> It's an anodized riser..............


Can you upload some pictures for us, would love to see one, not their press release pics.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought the riser, playing around with limbs now. Shooting the Uukha limbs and got a set of MK's mach3 limbs arriving any day. I'll post picks of both set up's when the MK limbs show up.


----------



## Klaass (Nov 5, 2012)

@EBK sorry I haven't been around here for a while. These are some pictures of my MK, hope to see the ones of gkonduris!









































The main thing (for me) was that in the catalogue the red was lighter then I got. I had to get used to this darker red but now I don't really mind anymore :smile:

Hope this helps, if you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Win and Win Inno limbs were mentioned...I was under the impression that this riser was designed to be used with Formula limbs ( as opposed to ILF). Could you please confirm? Where can you buy the MKX 10 in North America ( authorized dealer)? Thanks in advance


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, the Mk Usa website is www.mkarchery.com. It was up for a while and it appears it is currently being updated. 


This riser is made for ILF limbs. They do make a Formula Vera limb, but the MK X10 riser fits ILF limbs. 


Chris


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

K1 Archery in CA, Spokane Valley Archery in WA and Greatree Archery in CT handle the MK product line but expect a little wait. Most items would be special order. 

My MK limbs are arriving Monday. It was a two week wait for me.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I just noticed that the site is back up. Woohoo!!

I think I am going to buy a MKX10 riser in 2013 


chrstphr said:


> Hi, the Mk Usa website is www.mkarchery.com. It was up for a while and it appears it is currently being updated.
> 
> 
> This riser is made for ILF limbs. They do make a Formula Vera limb, but the MK X10 riser fits ILF limbs.
> ...


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Have been using a beaten up ol' Ultra Agulla and boy I love that bow... therefore and from what has been stated in this thread so far the MKX 10 would be a logical upgrade ( The Ultra is a bit on the heavy side at 1340gr )...However such upgrade would be a bit of money for my budget so any more info, reviews, personal experience and opinions would be most welcomed. For example, I used the Samick Xenotech for a couple of months before realizing that this riser's window was rather narrow, a fact noticed by other archers well...Wish I had come across that info prior to making the purchase all of the more since the narrow window has since been identified as a design problem. I will be very grateful for any updated info on this riser. Also, it's been commented that the colours from some of the sites might be quite different from what the riser looks like in your hand. As we all know, some sites offer better/ closer-to-real-colors pictures of their products...Would you recommend a specific site for truer pics of the MKX 10 riser? Thanks in advance


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

ppayne said:


> Would you recommend a specific site for truer pics of the MKX 10 riser? Thanks in advance


Sorry about the inaccurate pictures on the brochures and catalogs. We are doing our best to clear that up and bring your pictures that better represent the true color. I recently posted up some new pictures on our facebook. I think they represent the colors more naturally, but sorry they are low res, but it will give you a better idea. 

Also we talking to the factory in Korea about custom colors and additional colors. The current risers are all coming polished, but matte versions of each color will be available. There are discussion about possible colors in paint, because some colors are not offered in anodize. We can also run special colors for teams and clubs that wish to use the same riser with the same color. These are all the things we will be working on for 2013. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MKArchery said:


> Sorry about the inaccurate pictures on the brochures and catalogs. We are doing our best to clear that up and bring your pictures that better represent the true color. I recently posted up some new pictures on our facebook. I think they represent the colors more naturally, but sorry they are low res, but it will give you a better idea.
> 
> Also we talking to the factory in Korea about custom colors and additional colors. The current risers are all coming polished, but matte versions of each color will be available. There are discussion about possible colors in paint, because some colors are not offered in anodize. We can also run special colors for teams and clubs that wish to use the same riser with the same color. These are all the things we will be working on for 2013.
> 
> Stay tuned.


안넝하세요, 반가워요! Its great you are now posting on the forum! 

환영합니다 

크리스


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> 안넝하세요, 반가워요! Its great you are now posting on the forum!
> 
> 환영합니다
> 
> 크리스


HAHA! Thank you Culisu! Hope to see you Vegas, we will most likely be displaying. I hope to have every single riser on display. I can show you some of the possible secret colors to be released in 2013, in person of course.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MKArchery said:


> HAHA! Thank you Culisu! Hope to see you Vegas, we will most likely be displaying. I hope to have every single riser on display. I can show you some of the possible secret colors to be released in 2013, in person of course.


기다릴게요!

Chris


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

Chris,

We just released the new pics for 2013 on the MK Archery Facebook fan page, check it out. Green and white available now.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, yes. the problem is I like more than one color! I can't decide which color i like best. 

I didnt know you were in Santa Ana CA. I started shooting olympic recurve in 2004 at Orange County Archery at Rolan's shop. 


Chris


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> Hi, yes. the problem is I like more than one color! I can't decide which color i like best.
> 
> I didnt know you were in Santa Ana CA. I started shooting olympic recurve in 2004 at Orange County Archery at Rolan's shop.
> 
> ...


They are very close to here and still going strong over there.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I see Roland from time to time when he comes to Vegas or if i go to a shoot in Orange County. Great guy...


Chris


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Here some pictures of my setup which is currently set up for hunting.......Will try to post a review later but can tell you I prefer the Mach 3 limbs over the Uukha limbs for draw and accuracy.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

gkonduris said:


> Here some pictures of my setup which is currently set up for hunting.......Will try to post a review later but can tell you I prefer the Mach 3 limbs over the Uukha limbs for draw and accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


looks beautfiul but it would have been really nice to take some pictures with a lighter brackground, but either way, very beautiful.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Klaass said:


> @EBK sorry I haven't been around here for a while. These are some pictures of my MK, hope to see the ones of gkonduris!
> 
> View attachment 1531461
> 
> ...


I must be spoiled by my Italian risers, the surface finish on that looks like it was done with a wood rasp. Probably shoots well though. Seems like a nice finish is too much to ask on a premium product these days.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Dang it Dennis.. Now i have to go Google half the stuff you just said so i can continue to follow this thread!!! hahaha


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Like the grey metal. Very classy. BEST Mercury used to come in that color, and I thought it was a very sharp looking riser too.

John


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

grantmac said:


> I must be spoiled by my Italian risers, the surface finish on that looks like it was done with a wood rasp. Probably shoots well though. Seems like a nice finish is too much to ask on a premium product these days.


Grant, sorry you feel that way. The risers are machined on a CNC and we don't polish them after. I guess the allure is that you can see the machine marks. A lot of mfgs will use a forged or cast piece of aluminum, machine it, polish it, then spray paint over it to hide it all. I guess the beauty is the rawness of the riser, sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Grant, it's not too much to ask. Few companies produce risers as well as Hoyt or W&W or the Italian brands.

John


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

MKArchery said:


> Grant, sorry you feel that way. The risers are machined on a CNC and we don't polish them after. I guess the allure is that you can see the machine marks. A lot of mfgs will use a forged or cast piece of aluminum, machine it, polish it, then spray paint over it to hide it all. I guess the beauty is the rawness of the riser, sorry to disappoint you.


I've owned Spigarelli, Best and Bernardini. The Spig was a little rough, but only because it was painted. All were CNC, but at least they took the tool marks out. The Best and Bernardini were anodized and the Bernardini was especially beautiful. You had to look in the tiniest crevice to find any tool marks.

Just wondering why your riser should cost the same without all that extra work put in?

-Grant


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

grantmac said:


> I've owned Spigarelli, Best and Bernardini. The Spig was a little rough, but only because it was painted. All were CNC, but at least they took the tool marks out. The Best and Bernardini were anodized and the Bernardini was especially beautiful. You had to look in the tiniest crevice to find any tool marks.
> 
> Just wondering why your riser should cost the same without all that extra work put in?
> 
> -Grant


I like the texture / look on this riser, alot. I'm pretty sure the high cost is based on the grade of aluminum they use. Someone correct me if Im wrong here.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

gkonduris said:


> I like the texture / look on this riser, alot. I'm pretty sure the high cost is based on the grade of aluminum they use. Someone correct me if Im wrong here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


That is what matters most! My current riser was bought used and looks as though it was thrown down the road at some point, but it shoots perfectly.

-Grant


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

gkonduris said:


> I like the texture / look on this riser, alot. I'm pretty sure the high cost is based on the grade of aluminum they use. Someone correct me if Im wrong here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


The riser is a bit more expensive because we do use a high grade aluminum, the riser are machined from billet on a CNC, made in Korea, small production runs. also we use a high quality anodize from the same factory that runs Samsung products to make sure we have a very nice finish. We are looking into different factories in Asia, but the head engineer is weary about having products made in China or Taiwan. I told him most Americans wouldn't care just as long as the quality was good, but they are afraid to ruin their reputation with the high level archers in Korea.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

MKArchery said:


> The riser is a bit more expensive because we do use a high grade aluminum, the riser are machined from billet on a CNC, made in Korea, small production runs. also we use a high quality anodize from the same factory that runs Samsung products to make sure we have a very nice finish. We are looking into different factories in Asia, but the head engineer is weary about having products made in China or Taiwan. I told him most Americans wouldn't care just as long as the quality was good, but they are afraid to ruin their reputation with the high level archers in Korea.


This is a new product line for MK in my opinion work on effencies and keep the business in Korea.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> but the head engineer is weary about having products made in China or Taiwan. I told him most Americans wouldn't care just as long as the quality was good, but they are afraid to ruin their reputation with the high level archers in Korea.


Now that's an eye opener...

Grant is right though. It's a bit hard to understand why someone should have to pay the same amount for less apparent work. A lot of companies could take a lesson from Hoyt, and a few of the Italian brands, in the riser department. But especially Hoyt. They are fit and finished to perfection and they offer superb anodize jobs in very unique colors and patterns. I've always thought Hoyt had some of the best risers. I'd still put my 12 year old Axis up against just about any riser made today. 

John


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

gkonduris said:


> This is a new product line for MK in my opinion work on effencies and keep the business in Korea.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


I agree with you 100%, they are definitely working on that. They haven't wavered on wood limbs, a lot of companies are pushing foam limbs because they are easier and cheaper to make, which allows more profits in the end. MK Korea is building products in mind for the Olympians regardless of cost, their thought philosophy is to build the best regardless of cost. I have been telling them that they need to be conscious about the mainstream archer, they are aware and focusing efforts in that direction. Not everyone is an Olympic archer, but I think everyone in Korea has that desire to be.


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Now that's an eye opener...
> 
> John


John, let me explain a bit about MK Korea. The guys that started the company are truly crazy enthusiasts, they could easily design their company like Cartel to make big profits and source their stuff to China, which I believe W&W is doing because they have a factory there. These guys want to make sure the quality is top notch even at the cost of big profits. The truly desire to make the best products period, regardless of cost. Now I believe the President is an archery nut and he is running it like a small business and doesn't look at the bottom line dollar. Those around him have suggested ways to make more profit, but he feels it allows more variables that could decrease quality. I believe he will not compromise quality at any cost, he is personal friends of the Korean Olympic archers and the national team. He hand delivers the products to them and when he stands in front of them, he wants to make sure he is bringing the best.


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice looking riser, very classic esp. in gray ( which I assume is one of the anodized colours)...Could you please let us know about the alignment system? Is it similar to Samick's and Win and Win's ( ie alignment bolts) or does it use the dowel/washers system as seen on the Hoyt risers? Thanks


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

ppayne said:


> Very nice looking riser, very classic esp. in gray ( which I assume is one of the anodized colours)...Could you please let us know about the alignment system? Is it similar to Samick's and Win and Win's ( ie alignment bolts) or does it use the dowel/washers system as seen on the Hoyt risers? Thanks


It uses a dowel/washer system. Thank you, good question.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

MKArchery said:


> John, let me explain a bit about MK Korea. The guys that started the company are truly crazy enthusiasts, they could easily design their company like Cartel to make big profits and source their stuff to China, which I believe W&W is doing because they have a factory there. These guys want to make sure the quality is top notch even at the cost of big profits. The truly desire to make the best products period, regardless of cost. Now I believe the President is an archery nut and he is running it like a small business and doesn't look at the bottom line dollar. Those around him have suggested ways to make more profit, but he feels it allows more variables that could decrease quality. I believe he will not compromise quality at any cost, he is personal friends of the Korean Olympic archers and the national team. He hand delivers the products to them and when he stands in front of them, he wants to make sure he is bringing the best.


I don't think I'd want to hand that riser to anyone if it came out of a shop I run. Sorry but that is just how I see it. Finish on a limb is a question of laying a few layers of top coat, not really functional.
A good smooth finish on a riser means less areas for corrosion to find a hold (does happen with alloy), also takes anodizing better, plus it shows some pride in the design.

I'm not a fan of Hoyt, either their designs or business model. But they DO know how to mass produce a pretty riser. Just as the Italian firms know how to produce a beautiful riser in small numbers.

-Grant


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

grantmac said:


> I don't think I'd want to hand that riser to anyone if it came out of a shop I run. Sorry but that is just how I see it. Finish on a limb is a question of laying a few layers of top coat, not really functional.
> A good smooth finish on a riser means less areas for corrosion to find a hold (does happen with alloy), also takes anodizing better, plus it shows some pride in the design.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Hoyt, either their designs or business model. But they DO know how to mass produce a pretty riser. Just as the Italian firms know how to produce a beautiful riser in small numbers.
> ...


Grant,

I don't know what you are trying to get at, or what your point is. I think you need to see the riser in person before you just to conclusions. I think if the finish of the product was poor, there would be a bunch of people complaining. I think the pictures can give you a false sense of what the riser looks like in person. I think your understanding of mfg archery products is too simple by your answers of laying a few layers of top coat. Also of course there can be corrosion, but the riser is anodized, which prevents that, and a high grade aluminum has much less chance of corrosion. I believe that most archers might expose their product to some weather conditions, but I don't believe they are salt bathing their riser and limbs on a daily basis. The anodize and the high quality billet aluminum will exceed the typical conditions an archer will subject it to.

I am not denying the Italians might make a beautiful riser, but I will remind you a beautiful riser doesn't make a good shooting riser. I think since every archer is different and everyone shoots differently, you have to find the right product for your style of shooting. I think you would have to shoot a riser to know if it matches you or not, there isn't one brand or type of riser that fits everyone the same way. Good luck on your search, that Hoyt riser may give you the best results, be open to it.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I wonder if mk has any plans to make a Bare bow version of their riser? With some kind of ifaa,nfaa, world archery legal weight system. Also curious does Mk and Kaya have any ties? :wink:


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> I wonder if mk has any plans to make a Bare bow version of their riser? With some kind of ifaa,nfaa, world archery legal weight system. Also curious does Mk and Kaya have any ties? :wink:


I will find out about the bare bow version and get more information. Kaya and MK do not have ties, they are not made in the same factory, I thought that at first. The only relationship I believe they have is that Kaya and MK were originally distributed in the USA by the same importer.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

shot some of the MK limbs with the MKX10 Riser last night for kicks (completely untuned. just slapped on the limbs to the riser and found a string to match). the Vera 2 (wood) limbs were AMAZINGLY smooth. they did not stack at all for me at 29" draw. my buddies pulled them to 31" or so. they only felt the stack at the very high end of their draw. the limbs are so smooth infact, that i want to switch back to recurve! also shot the mach 3's (foam). those shot as good as the woods, but the smoothness of the vera 2's were something else. smoother than the W&W Inno Primes and the Hoyt F7's by far. the riser is nice and beefy. edges were finished very well and the anodizing was beautiful to see. the grip was a little high for me, but it was very comfortable and sat in my hand very well.

thanks for bringing the stuff out for demo MK Archery! i might have to pick some Formula Vera's up from you!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I looked over the MK lineup at Vegas. Their booth was just a few down from the SKY booth. Nice looking gear! I really liked that they offer both ILF and Formula limbs. Risers were very nice too. They "stole" the Hoyt limb alignment dowel idea, but "improved" on it by flattening a portion of the dowel to provide more surface area for the limb to rest on. Not sure if it moves with washers though. Looked more like opposing set screws to me. 

What I didn't care for on the riser were the tool marks under the anodizing job. I don't mind tool marks to a degree (my next riser is going to be "arco nudo" - straight off the CNC machine, in fact) but to go ahead with the anodizing job without at least trying to get out the tool marks seems like they skipped a step to me. I wouldn't pay a premium price for a riser with that finish. You'd never see something like that from Hoyt.

John


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> What I didn't care for on the riser were the tool marks under the anodizing job. I don't mind tool marks to a degree (my next riser is going to be "arco nudo" - straight off the CNC machine, in fact) but to go ahead with the anodizing job without at least trying to get out the tool marks seems like they skipped a step to me. I wouldn't pay a premium price for a riser with that finish. You'd never see something like that from Hoyt.


Some many moons ago I talked to a guy who's designed some risers. He said that getting rid of tool marks, polishing and subsequently heating and twisting them is the main reason to screw up perfectly good risers. Without doing that more or less every piece of kit would be straight and fine. He was blaming that modern mentality that any makers mark on risers makes it faulty is one of the main reasons why there are so many inferior pieces of kit around, cheap polishing and finishing job is ruining most of them.

He was pretty animated and angry about it.


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

John,

We offer 2 version, not sure if you saw the black matte anodize version. That version has no tool marks on the riser. 

The reason that Korea left the tool marks is to show that risers were coming off the CNC, heat treated and then anodized. A lot of risers are retouched or often the material is porous and paint is often used to hide those things. I think Korea wanted to best show the riser in it's rawest form and to expose the fact it was built on a really nice CNC machine. 

Also your words "stole" is pretty derogatory because there are huge improvements to that basic design. We are selling a Formula fitting limb and ILF, I guess those were stolen as well. We provide washers for adjustment and are included in the riser. 



limbwalker said:


> I looked over the MK lineup at Vegas. Their booth was just a few down from the SKY booth. Nice looking gear! I really liked that they offer both ILF and Formula limbs. Risers were very nice too. They "stole" the Hoyt limb alignment dowel idea, but "improved" on it by flattening a portion of the dowel to provide more surface area for the limb to rest on. Not sure if it moves with washers though. Looked more like opposing set screws to me.
> 
> What I didn't care for on the riser were the tool marks under the anodizing job. I don't mind tool marks to a degree (my next riser is going to be "arco nudo" - straight off the CNC machine, in fact) but to go ahead with the anodizing job without at least trying to get out the tool marks seems like they skipped a step to me. I wouldn't pay a premium price for a riser with that finish. You'd never see something like that from Hoyt.
> 
> John


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

I examined the risers in Vegas and they looked pretty good to me. I have a hard time understanding what kind of tool would make those marks, though. The horizontal marks seem more intentional to me -- like the finish is an attempt at Wabi-Sabi style. It is like the exact opposite of my Hoyt HPX which has an almost perfect finish.

My daughter liked the look of the MK riser a lot more than I did, especially the gold one, but hardly gave the Sky TR7 next door a second look. I guess everyone's taste is different. (She chose a PSE X-Appeal a few months ago even after reading a limbwalker post also condemning that riser as ugly.)


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

HikerDave said:


> . I guess everyone's taste is different. (She chose a PSE X-Appeal a few months ago even after reading a limbwalker post also condemning that riser as ugly.)


Well said Dave! thank you!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

HikerDave, I thought the X-appeal was a lot better looking after I shot it.  But it's still not my style. Heck, I can remember telling Vic how ugly I thought his Mathews bows were right after making the '04 team. He said "they get prettier when you shoot them...  " And you know what? He was right! Same was true for me of my Axis risers. It took me quite a while to appreciate that riser too. Oddly, my three favorite risers of all time to shoot are the SKY TR-7, Hoyt Axis, and PSE X-appeal. None of them "traditional" at all. Go figure.

MK, don't be offended. I didn't mean "stole" in a legal sense, but rather in an inspirational sense. Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery after all. I did like the flattened portion of the alignment dowel versus the true round dowel that Hoyt uses, as I think it's a little softer on the limbs. 

No need to feel defensive. I thought the riser was very well done. Just didn't care for the tool marks under the anodized finish, but to each their own - as was said.

The coolest thing I saw at the MK booth was the "limb wheel." That was a brilliant design for a limb display. Someone was really using their noggin' there!

John


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I informed MK people at the show that I don't want machine marks on my risers, they said they offer the matt finished riser for people that don't like the machine marks. Fair enough, that's an option. Matt-black finish has been quite popular on compound bows the last couple of years......I expect the Market will tell them whether it's a good idea or not. - John


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MK was kind enough to let me shoot the MK riser with the Vera 2 limbs. While i didnt have a finger sling, or armguard and used a borrowed tab, the bow shot very nice. It was so smooth and quiet. I am excited to try the riser with my own gear and my Vera limbs. 

I could care less about the tool marks/ no tool marks. 

My problem was deciding what color to get. I liked the matte gray, the blue, and the purple. ( i also liked the gold riser, but Kim Wo Jin already shoots the gold and Im Dong Hyun shoots a custom 24K gold colored riser and i would like to be a little unique). 

Having to pick one color will be the challenge. Maybe if i get on the national level, they will create a custom color one for me. 


Chris


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

Imo, its kind of hard to compare the finish of the hpx to the mkx10. My hpx is fully powder coated but it does hide flaws. My hpx is lumpy. The mkx10 is machined fully and doesnt have those lumps.


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

A distributor brought by several sets of MK limbs to the range last night. I shot the Vera II's off a friend's riser. Very impressed. Through the speed trap they registered over 200 fps. The shots were fast and smooth and quite. I almost pulled out the credit card right there. Hopefully they will be available through my shop soon. They were impressive limbs.


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback and input, I will let Korea know that many of you are unhappy with the machining finish and they should consider a smoother finish.


----------



## JMM (Jan 26, 2009)

Really, i like the Machine Finish very much. I have the Riser in Gun/Gold.


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

I had the chance to study the riser up close a few weeks ago. I was very impressed with the construction, feel and weight, but I too felt the finish left something to be desired. The riser was coloured red, and the rough finish made it look like it was dirty. It is quite surprising, and doesn't compare well with - for example - Bernardini and Best risers, which have a lovely finish and are renowned for being very straight.

I probably wouldn't buy one, as it doesn't come in 27in. However, I think if the finish can be improved it will be an extremely appealing alternative to other top-end risers. Archers tend to be magpies, and often like their kit to be as pretty as possible 

(While working in an archery shop I once sold a W&W Exfeel to a customer whose sole desire was to have a silver bow. He didn't care about the brand or price, and as the Exfeel was the only riser we could get in silver at the time, that's what he wanted. Go figure  )


----------

